# RecipeDB - Vino Mexicano de Sauvignon



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/10)

Cerveza Mexicana de Sauvignon  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Most tasters have commented that this tastes almost like a fruit driven wine.Low strike temp 67, Low mash temp of 62, meant that this really dried out to 1.002. No, no infection, we drunk through the lot of this.Fantastic fruit driven, dryish beer. Racked into secondary for 3 weeks.It tends to be really fruity and hoppy, but without the associated bitterness. It does pack a punch though.For such a good flavoursome beer, it is one of the cheapest I've ever produced. The Nelson Sauvin hops are really a great variety. I rate them highly and they've become a staple in my freezer for good fruity bitterness without nastiness.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Pilsner     1 kg Rice Solids    0.25 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 38mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 15mins)    15 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     5 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.062 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 26.4 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 6.12%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 21 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## kario (29/3/12)

What do you think of this recipe a couple years on LRG?
What temp do you recommend for ferment?
Any mods on the original?
I'm looking for something to impress SWMBO....who doesn't like beer at all.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/3/12)

It's very fruity and Sauvignon Blanc like.

Mash in at 64 degrees (if you're brave enough), ferment at 14 with notto (yes it does still go and quite well too) - it ends up super clean. Even at 16 the Nelson Sauvin does mask any possible esters.

My mod - for my tastes mind you - would be to add some melanoidin, just to give it a bit more maltiness, without upsetting the balance.

If she likes dry white, this is pretty good - if she likes something not too dry, I'd consider reducing the earliest hop addition and knocking 5 or so IBU from it.

It ends up super pale with only the pilsener malt. Don't be tempted to use cheaper Aussie malt - use Weyermanns. 

But for my tastes (and my SWMBO like it lots) it's a great beer.

She also likes any of my APA and (now pregnant) sniffs my AIPA frequently.

Hope this helps,

Goomba


----------

